# F1 Testing - First attempt



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's a few pictures from F1 testing at Circuit de Barcelona Catalunya back in March.

This was my first time shooting any form of motorsports and trying to capture something moving that fast took some getting used to. All photos were taken with my Nikon D3200 using a 300mm zoom lens.

Only a handful here from the 1000+ I took over 4 days.















I will post more when I get time. The images with borders were used to post on instagram.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

You did well to get a picture of stroll not in the gravel pit/barrier , delete as appropriate


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Haha this was from the second test where he actually didnt have any hiccups


----------



## 16 sport (Nov 17, 2016)

great pics m8, what settings were you using for the blur/panning shots


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Second one is the best for me, just needs the shadows lifted a wee bit.

Not a good idea to have part wheels in shot.

Crop to get closeup of drivers in ****pit.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Second one is the best for me, just needs the shadows lifted a wee bit.
> 
> Not a good idea to have part wheels in shot.
> 
> Crop to get closeup of drivers in ****pit.


Thanks for the comments.

Why should you not have part wheels in shot? As this was my first time shooting F1 the whole 4 days were me experimenting with settings and panning etc.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

16 sport said:


> great pics m8, what settings were you using for the blur/panning shots


I can't remember exactly off the top of my head. I will check later and let you know.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Some more photos I took


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

What 300mm lens do you have? I have a D3200 and I'm looking at getting a long lens.
Thanks!


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

adf27 said:


> What 300mm lens do you have? I have a D3200 and I'm looking at getting a long lens.
> Thanks!


This is the one I have. It's good but I feel it needs to have a wider view.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-AF-S-NIKKOR-55-300mm-4-5-5-6G/dp/B003ZSHNCC


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Well done Dan some cracking pics there i'm a big fan of F1 but i would never be able to get to a race.

If i'm going to be picky you need to work on your composition/rule of thirds then your pics would be awesome e.g. the pic of Hamilton think number 3 in first thread you have cut the back off the car if only you had the back i could see that on a wall.

But well done enjoyed them


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work Dan.

I've done some F1, BTCC, GT championship pics with my Nikon with the 70-300VR lens. Its a cracker, sold it last year though and moved to a Panasonic Lumix FZ1000 bridge camera.
All just for fun of course, I'm only a casual enthusiast.

Lumix Surpassed my expectations tbh. I love it.

The Nikons are great though, I just didn't have the time and space to lug all the kit around, hence the all-in-one solution now.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

bigbrother said:


> Well done Dan some cracking pics there i'm a big fan of F1 but i would never be able to get to a race.
> 
> If i'm going to be picky you need to work on your composition/rule of thirds then your pics would be awesome e.g. the pic of Hamilton think number 3 in first thread you have cut the back off the car if only you had the back i could see that on a wall.
> 
> But well done enjoyed them


Thanks for the comments.

I was gutted about that Hamilton pic as it would of been really good if I'd not of cut the back of the car off, but like I've mentioned this was all practice and my first go at shooting something travelling at almost 200mph.

I would love to make a living doing this though.

I''m a huge F1 fan and would love to attend races but they're so expensive whereas testing was done for a week for less than £400.



James_R said:


> Nice work Dan.
> 
> I've done some F1, BTCC, GT championship pics with my Nikon with the 70-300VR lens. Its a cracker, sold it last year though and moved to a Panasonic Lumix FZ1000 bridge camera.
> All just for fun of course, I'm only a casual enthusiast.
> ...


Thanks, if I put the photos in order from the first day to the fourth you can clearly see a huge improvement in them.

I'm hoping to return next year too.

I'm very happy with the kit too I must say.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Me and the wife are off to Silverstone f1 practice in July. £60 a ticket. Get yourself down there to take some more? Just far cheaper and less rowdy than a sat/Sunday.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

turbosnoop said:


> Me and the wife are off to Silverstone f1 practice in July. £60 a ticket. Get yourself down there to take some more? Just far cheaper and less rowdy than a sat/Sunday.


Not a bad shout really, might look into it.

Would prefer to be there for the race though.


----------

